# Rat with no teeth



## Rattata (May 26, 2011)

I got a rat named Rockey 6-8 months ago and she had malocclusion. Both her teeth grew out sideways and there was no way she could eat anything. I just couldn't put her down, she is my first rat! So I went to the vet and had them removed when they told my the dangers of weekly clippings. She doubled her size after I started my mushy/soft food diet in about 2 weeks and was now the same weight as my other rat Pockey. I care for them a lot and I know she isn't getting a proper diet as well as I don't think she eats as much as she should. I try to feed her 3-4 times a day but sometimes I am not home. I alway leave something for them but it doesn't last long either! They only way she even eats something is if I cut it small enough so they it fits into her mouth to chew with her back teeth or is actual mush. I worry because I was just going to start making them fruit and veggie smoothies with a blender when I noticed some wet poop which I assume is from the waterly fruits.

She mainly eats;
crushed lab block mixed with water to make a sort of mush (but only in the morning, she refuses the rest of the day. I think she knows not to over eat)
cantalope
watermelon
melon
boiled egg
crushed cheerios
crushed pecans, walnuts and almonds
organic baby food (peas, carrots and sweet potato)
lettuce
banana
whole grain pita
plain rice cake

... and I can't think of anything else at the moment but those are the main ones.

I'm simply looking for suggestions (I have read the other topic and I'm def. going to try some things on it) on anything that would help balance her diet or if anyone else has ever gone through this.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

You are doing fine with the crushed lab blocks, just remember your girly has no incisors but still has her molars for grinding...she cannot gnaw but she can still grind. Watch all that fruit, it will definitely loosen up her poop, add more veggies. You can always take lots of good veggies like Kale, peas, carrots, etc, and using a food processor grind it up, and then mix it with cooked oatmeal. I call this my veggie slurry and my rats love it. An average slurry has spinach or kale, peas, corn, carrots, red pepper mixed with veggie brother or a bit of soy milk. I make big batches of it, and freeze some for later on. Then I make up oatmeal and mix it in...the rats adore it.

What lab blocks are you giving her? A better lab block staple will also be better for her. Keep her proteins low, so the egg can go and the nuts as well.


----------



## jynx (Nov 19, 2010)

If your worried about calorie intake and her weight, you can use a milk formula (like KMR, or the goat version) to make the mush instead of the water. I do it when I wean my babies, and it helps the moms replenish some of their lost weight from nursing. They all attack it, and seem to like it much more than the water version. Sometimes I also add baby food to it(turkey, or squash, etc) and then they really go nuts.. lol.

^^I'm sorry if this is incorrect, but we can reference breeding as long as its' relevant?


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

Jynx said:


> If your worried about calorie intake and her weight, you can use a milk formula (like KMR, or the goat version) to make the mush instead of the water. I do it when I wean my babies, and it helps the moms replenish some of their lost weight from nursing. They all attack it, and seem to like it much more than the water version. Sometimes I also add baby food to it(turkey, or squash, etc) and then they really go nuts.. lol.
> 
> ^^I'm sorry if this is incorrect, but we can reference breeding as long as its' relevant?


yes, but your signature and profile information was not, and so it has been cleared. i encourage you to give the rules a read again 

on the subject, meal replacement formulas such as boost, ensure, slim fast, etc. all work as options as well. strawberry flavored ensure is always a hit with my growing and elderly rats


----------



## jynx (Nov 19, 2010)

Jaguar said:


> yes, but your signature and profile information was not, and so it has been cleared. i encourage you to give the rules a read again


My apologies.Thank you for correcting it. :-[


----------



## Rattata (May 26, 2011)

Both have you have already been a HUGE help I really appreciate it!!!
I'm going to try everything you've suggested!
I'll slow down on the egg, they just love it so much. But both of my rats have extremely soft and fluffy fur, it's absolutely wonderful to touch. ;D
Again I just have to say THANK YOU SO MUCH for your ideas.


----------



## Rattata (May 26, 2011)

Don't mean to double post, just forget to mention that I buy forti-diet lab blocks because I was told not to get anything with corn as the first 3 ingredients.


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

corn isn't evil  yes it's a filler ingredient, but so is soy, wheat, oat, and other grain meals in other blocks. as long as they're not whole kernels (which can carry mold and toxic spores) it's fine  one of the main ingredients of harlan teklad is corn.


----------

